# Casey: Utility Leg #1



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats to you both.. isn't that an awesome feeling???WOOT!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yay!! That is such awesome news  Congratulations.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Great job!!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Congratulations!!! Getting that utility leg is a huge accomplishment. Good Luck at your next show!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

whooooo hooooooo congratulations!!!! fingers crossed for tomorrow!


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks, everyone. Early to bed tonight so that we are both fresh for tomorrow!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Woo hooo! Congratulations!!! Sounds like a wonderful day. Good luck tomorrow!!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

HUGE congrats! It's not an easy class--good luck tomorrow!


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

Awesome! Tate had some no sits on go outs when he was green. So frustrating! Best of luck tomorrow!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Awesome, Congratulations! I'm so happy for you!

Utility is a whole lot of fun and frustration wrapped up in one class.

And I know all about no sits on go-outs and what score killers they can be! Conner made sure I very familiar with that over the years.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Alas, our first Q was the only one this weekend. We had a couple of good chances today, but as you know, the "futility" class is aptly named. Our signals (no brainer exercise) was a weakness today, as was articles "it isn't here, mom!!" I am please with our one Q...lots more trials to come!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

utility is a great class for getting handlers accustomed to receiving NQ's LOL. Welcome to the Utility Club!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Tito had never NQ'd until we hit utility....it was a rude awakening! You just have to get used to it, LOL.
Sounds like a great weekend, though. There are 29 ways to NQ in utility (so I've been told), and they will try to find them all.
Question for you. When you get 3 utility legs, isn't that an OTCH there? It's just a UD here.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Congrats on that first leg!!! I am jealous. I will post the vid from Oriana and my return to the utility ring after almost a year of trying to fix it.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom said:


> Alas, our first Q was the only one this weekend. We had a couple of good chances today, but as you know, the "futility" class is aptly named. Our signals (no brainer exercise) was a weakness today, as was articles "it isn't here, mom!!" I am please with our one Q...lots more trials to come!


My King's one and only NQ was in Utility - those pretty streamers blowing in the breeze above his head made him forget his job, he then plowed into the article pile knocking the right article into 2 others .. and yes, he kindly brought all 3 back for me to see 

Utility is tough for many reasons and there are so many ways to fail. I learned all about NQ's with Rowdy in Open - I'd have people asking if he took HIT and I'd have to say, well no, I needed to double command his Retrieve on the Flat...oh well, each dog has their weaknesses .. Casey sometimes looks like a drunken sailor while we're heeling, just waiting for his daily beating, (when he's not on the lookout for a lap to sit on) so I don't think he'll ever get to Utility!

So your first Utility leg...Awesome!!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Conner has managed to fail every single exercise in utility at some point over the years.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations on your 1st leg!!


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes, I think Casey is also on his way to failing every exercise in utility...so far, articles, signals, directed jumping...that just leaves seek back and moving stand for our next trials. The nice thing about the class is that you are just one of many (usually very good dogs) that NQ. Misery loves company. I expect to take several more tries for our UD/OTCh (Can.) I love that Casey loves the class and the exercises, in spite of his/my lapses.


----------



## roxanness (May 29, 2009)

Congratulations to you both, hope to get my leg in Utility soon.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

A belated congrats for your UD leg! Utility is definitely tough stuff and Utility A is a pretty scary place! I'm looking to venture back to the obedience rings with Layla in Utility A pretty soon


----------

